
Show HN: Video where I talk about GAN in a Tower Defense game (WIP project) - atum47
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgjByP-EhdA&t
======
atum47
I made this video cause I think this is something worth exploring, using GAN
(Generative Adversarial Neural Networks) to generate strategies of hiring and
deploying enemies to beat you in a Tower Defense game.

Just like you would have your budget to buy and upgrade towers, the AI would
have a budget to hire enemies to play against you. Also it would choose what
kind of enemies would compose a wave.

I'm designing this game experiment in my free time (which is less and less
each passing day) but I think it would be interesting.

